

Why Arc is good for video games - revorad
http://arcfn.com/2008/06/why-arc-is-good-for-video-games.html

======
jorgeortiz85
These two statements:

    
    
      "The game has no audio, since PLT Scheme doesn't have
      audio support."
    
      "I think it would have been considerably easier to write
      it in PLT Scheme directly, but the Arc implementation
      builds character."
    

really raise a red flag for me. The first one says the target platform is
crippling Arc. The second one says Arc doesn't provide any benefits over the
target platform (other than "character building", whatever that is).

That's like a C programmer saying it would have been easier to write something
in assembly, or a Java programmer saying it would have been easier to write
something in bytecode. (Except assembly and bytecode never crippled an app's
audio support.)

~~~
asdflkj
Yikes. The second one sounds like a passive-aggressive jab more than anything.

~~~
euccastro
To me it sounds more like a mix of pioneer's pride and sense of humour.

